

Don't let the italian gov trash this world heritage site - colevscode
http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/protect-hadrians-villa/

======
colevscode
More links about the site <http://romanculture.org/> <http://www.villa-
adriana.net/> <http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/907>

------
Matt_Rose
One only has to walk down Via dei Fori Imperiali in Rome (a 6 lane boulevard
right through Ancient Rome) to understand to what extent Italian Governments
(in that case, Mussolini) are willing to pave over their rich heritage in the
name of progress.

It's a little understandable even, given that any big construction project in
Rome is held up by years every time a ruin is uncovered, so that archeologists
can study it.

------
bfrischer
Cool. This is important. How can anyone in his right mind think about putting
a 400-acre garbage dump right next to a World Heritage Site. Hadrian's Villa
is one of the greatest archaeological treasures in the world!

------
bfrischer
I read the petition. There are many important scholars from all over the world
who've signed it. Italy would have to be crazy to ignore such influential
folks....

